# WALDO"S PORT..ACT II



## Waldo (Dec 1, 2006)

I stuck with my original recipe with no variations except I used dried red bananas instead of chips. Following is a picture of the ingrediants used followed by the original recipe. The only difference was my starting SG was higher at 1.130





RECIPE FOR WALDO'S PORT WINE


1 can Vinters Harvest Black Current Fruit Base


2 16 oz Bottles of Red Grape Concentrate


12 lbs. Sugar


1 lb. dried (red) banana's (unglazed)


6 oz dried elderberries


1/2 lb. golden raisins (chopped)


4 Tbsp. Acid Blend


4 Tsp Yeast Nutrient


2 Tsp Yeast Energizer


6 Campden Tablets


Water to 6 Gallon


1 Pkg Wyeast Portwine Liquid yeast

Mixed all the ingrediants except for yeast in primary and let it sit overnight ( yahoooo, no oily mess from the bananas) and then pitched the yeast to it. This yeast is specifically for making Port Wine so I am anxious to see how it performs. 

The results from fermentation after 12 hrs was very promising




I gave it a good gentlestirring, punching down the strainer bags and when I got home this evening I had a very strong and activefermentation in progress.































Waldo's Port is underway gang !!!!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 1, 2006)

WOW!!! Waldo that is looking great...it is just loaded with fruit, should be a very rich wine....Keep us Posted on it's progress.....
BTW...how are the other wines coming along????


----------



## pkcook (Dec 1, 2006)

That yeast sure foams! Sure looks good.


----------



## masta (Dec 1, 2006)

Looking great Waldo and having that 125 ml activator yeast pack is nice to pitch lots of healthy yeast cells.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 1, 2006)

Looking good Santa!


----------



## jsmahoney (Dec 2, 2006)

I really enjoythe pictures. Gives us just learning a visual look at the ingredients and what it should look like in your fermentor. As they say a picture is worth a thousand words. Thanks for sharing Waldo. 


Santa, where?


----------



## paubin (Dec 2, 2006)

Looks great there bud. Oily mess hey....You have to watch out with banana chips from the supermarket as most are fried, not dryed. I found that out the hard way a number of years ago.


Pete


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 2, 2006)

He's hiding in a suit and tie, calling himself Waldo.



Even Santa needs a hobby. The Benton, AR thing is just a cover becauseit seems like everyone, including Santa, stops at Wally World once ina while. He gets a big discount by going to the main office to get the gifts his elves won't make. You know, curling irons, George Forman Grills andthe Norelco razors we used to see Santa sledding on during the Rudolph Christmas special!




I believe, do you?


----------



## peterCooper (Dec 2, 2006)

That looks sooooo good Waldo.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 2, 2006)

Question....When you use the Vintner's Harvest fruit wine bases in those 96oz tins....do you pour the whole thing in the primary, or do you put the stuff in a straining bag



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Wade E (Dec 2, 2006)

Put stuff in straining bag for me, although the black currant contains no fruit in it.


*Edited by: wadewade *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 2, 2006)

wadewade said:


> Put stuff in straining bag for me, although the black currant contains no fruit in it.



I was thinking about ordering a Black Currant and a Blackberry...want to make a dry red wine....was going to add some WinExpert Red Grape Concentrate to it too....

So, when you add the pulp to the straining bag do you squeeze it to to get the juice out before you take the first S.G. reading???


----------



## Wade E (Dec 2, 2006)

I do, because I dont like really strong wines so I dont want a really high SG.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks for the info...haven't ordered anything yet....waiting for Santa to drop by so I can sweet talk him....*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Wade E (Dec 2, 2006)

Sweet talk him a little for me too. I need a carboy for the can of Raspberry I just bought.


----------



## Waldo (Dec 3, 2006)

The Port is merrily fermenting away. It has subsided somewhat and I will be transferring it to glass this evening as soon as I get a carboy freed up. Will be bottling my Apple/Rasberry and Campbells Early Grape.


----------



## Waldo (Dec 3, 2006)

Squeezed all the goodie I could out of the strainer bags, discarded them and racked the Port to carboy at an SG of 1.105. The foaming had quit entirely so I was comfortable at going ahead and transferring it to glass. I added 3 sticks of French Oak, Medium Toast, tasted the sample I had drawn out and just smiled !!!! 



*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## Wade E (Dec 3, 2006)

Waldo, that plum looks really good to. I was going to make that awhile
ago but got sidetracked and did the pear instead. After the New year
I'm gonna have to try a plum.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 3, 2006)

Wow Santa, I mean Waldo, racked at 1.105. That's gotta be some potent stuff when it's done. It looks soooooooo gooooood I wanna taste it right now. I'll have to give that a try myself!


----------



## Waldo (Dec 3, 2006)

wadewade said:


> Waldo, that plum looks really good to. I was going to make that awhile ago but got sidetracked and did the pear instead. After the New year I'm gonna have to try a plum.




I am going to ferment this one to dry wade and see how it is but will probably end up sweeting it just a little beforew bottling


----------



## Waldo (Dec 3, 2006)

appleman said:


> Wow Santa, I mean Waldo, racked at 1.105. That's gotta be some potent stuff when it's done. It looks soooooooo gooooood I wanna taste it right now. I'll have to give that a try myself!




I think it is going to be a definate winner appleman. I am going to shoot for an ABV of 18-20%


----------



## masta (Dec 3, 2006)

Waldo,


What info do you have on the alcohol tolerance of the Wyeast product you used? I found one quote saying the tolerance was 14%.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 3, 2006)

Waldo...your wines look wonderful...
Does plum wine always seem cloudy to you???Will it clear on it's own??????...Is the cloudiness just a plum thing??????
You put so much fruit in your Port...it's going to be good no mater what you do to it.Did you put the Black Currant in a straining bag???? Or just add it to the must????


----------



## Wade E (Dec 3, 2006)

There is no fruit in the black currant for some reason. All the others that I've tried have fruits in them though.


----------



## pkcook (Dec 3, 2006)

NW,


I made a gallon of Purple Plum using canned plums and fresh mixed and the wine is crystle clear right now. It finished a bit sweet, but very good.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 3, 2006)

At the moment I am hesitating to order anything...it is so cold here and stuff arrives frozen....Friends sent a wreath made out of fresh Bay Leaves, some Artichokes and Avocados from California...everything was frozen stiff...




They sent it UPS 2 Day Express....but on the coldest 2 days we had...NO..it was colder yesterday...Seems too be warming up tonight and some snow on the way...
On the bright side...there is 4 to 6 inches of ice on the lakes....my honey is building a trailer for the fish house...life ain't so bad!!!!*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Waldo (Dec 4, 2006)

masta said:


> Waldo,
> 
> 
> What info do you have on the alcohol tolerance of the Wyeast product you used? I found one quote saying the tolerance was 14%.




You are correct Masta. The tolerance on the Port yeast is 14%. I will fortify with a good unflavored brandy ( any suggestions anyone on what brand)or maybe even everclear but I am leaning heavily towards Brandy.


----------



## Waldo (Dec 4, 2006)

Northern Winos said:


> Waldo...your wines look wonderful...
> Does plum wine always seem cloudy to you???Will it clear on it's own??????...Is the cloudiness just a plum thing??????
> You put so much fruit in your Port...it's going to be good no mater what you do to it.Did you put the Black Currant in a straining bag???? Or just add it to the must????




Thanks NW.....The plum will clear eventually but it does take a while. There is still quite a bit of pulp in suspension right now. At next racking I will strain out as much of the pulp as I can. 
The black currant has no solid fruit in it at all, it is pure concentrate. You are going to have to get a can of that and give it a try. I think you will love it. Will send you a sample as soon as it gets ready to bottle.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks Waldo...but...we do not drink sweet wines...no offense......
When it warms up a bit around this neck of the woods and things won't arrive frozen.. I will order a Black Currant and Blackberry....I would like to make them into a dry red wine....Perhaps add two 500 mil bottles of WinExpert Red Grape Concentrate to each batch...use RC212....do you think that would work for a dry red wine????


----------



## Waldo (Dec 4, 2006)

It would probably work fine NW but for the Black Currant and to take it dry I thinkI might be inclined to use the Red Star Pasteur Red. It is recommended for full bodied Reds


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks Waldo...I'll give the Red Star Yeast Pasteur Red a try.....why would it be preferred over the RC 212??? Just curious...


----------



## grapeman (Dec 4, 2006)

NW, I think the two yeast are very similar. For a little more info on the RC-212:


This strain comes from the Burgundy region of France, and is a moderately quick, low foaming yeast. Achieves full extraction in red wines. Stabilises color and tannin throughout fermentation and aging. An emphasis on ripe berry, peppery/spicy and fruit aromas is noted. This is the best strain to use in Pinot Noir or other full bodied read wines. Tolerance up to 14%. Ferments between 59 and 86 degrees.


I have 2 cans coming soon of black currant so I may try one of each and see if there is any difference. I think either would do splendidly.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks Appleman....Let us know how that works out....
I am getting ready to bottle Raspberry/Red Grape made with RC 212...anxious to get a good taste of it. It is very young, but I need the carboy to start something else.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 4, 2006)

Boy, everbody's doing the black currant now. I should call Vintners Harvest and ask for commission.


----------



## Waldo (Dec 5, 2006)

ok...i fudged.....I drew off a small sample of the still fermenting Port last night and added about a 1/4 tsp of everclear to it and .........WOW!!!!!


----------



## Waldo (Dec 5, 2006)

Northern Winos said:


> Thanks Waldo...I'll give the Red Star Yeast Pasteur Red a try.....why would it be preferred over the RC 212??? Just curious...




From my personal experience NW the 212 left a bit of the yeast trail in the taste of the wine where the Redwas more neutral. The red also seemed to do a quicker job of doing what is was intended to do and then getting out of the way. In other words, it was a quicker, more agressivefermenter, sucked all thegoodies out of my Muscadines quickly which allowed for a deeper, richer color and nose


----------



## Wade E (Dec 5, 2006)

Some good bit of info there Santa.


----------



## Waldo (Dec 5, 2006)

Worked on a label design for my Port this evening......Not sure yet .










Also did the label for my Campbells Early Grape that I bottled this weekend. Wasn't sure where to post it as I had no thread for this wine so I just chunked it in here..









*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## Wade E (Dec 5, 2006)

Very nice Waldo.


----------



## CajunTim (Dec 5, 2006)

Great labels Waldo,



I will need to learn the art of fine label making.


----------



## Waldo (Dec 24, 2006)

I racked and stabilized my Port yesterday with an ending SG of 1.020 which I calculate gave me an ABV of around 14.4%. I fortified with Paul Masson "Grand Amber" Brandy which had an ABV of 40% and will have to let Masta or someone else who knows how tohelp me calculate what my ABV will now be on my Port. 









I treated the Port with Super-Kleer KC and within one hour I had a good settling of sediment already evident.


The boquet was elusive of any definate characteristics yet seductive in that it kept drawing the nose back to the glass and inviting you to try and detect its aromas. I was quite pleased with the tasting and detected a spiciness, a rich chocolate and a bit of smokey flavor along with the taste of the Black Currant myriad of flavors. It had a nice finish in that long after the swallow you were still detecting different fruits and spices. I will rack it off the sediment after Christmas and add my Medium Toast French Oak (6oz) to it.*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## grapeman (Dec 24, 2006)

Wow, that looks awesome and from the description, it is going to be even more awesome.


----------



## jsmahoney (Dec 24, 2006)

Really nice Waldo! Beautiful color! Sounds like it will be an awesome wine.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 24, 2006)

Wow Waldo, 1.120, Is this the one that you thought was doomed from the Banana chips in the beginning? Looks great.


----------



## Waldo (Dec 24, 2006)

wade said:


> Wow Waldo, 1.120, Is this the one that you thought was doomed from the Banana chips in the beginning? Looks great.


No wade this was the second round of my Port that is apparently turning out really good. The 1.120 finisshing SG was an oops. The ending SG was 1.020



*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## Wade E (Dec 24, 2006)

That makes more sense to me! How dis the first batch turn out?


----------



## masta (Dec 24, 2006)

Looking great Waldo and what is the volume of the Port and volume of 40% ABV brandy added?


----------



## Waldo (Dec 24, 2006)

masta said:


> Looking great Waldo and what is the volume of the Port and volume of 40% ABV brandy added?




Sorry Masta..The Brandy was 1.75 Liter and the Port is 6 gallon


----------



## Waldo (Dec 24, 2006)

wade said:


> That makes more sense to me! How dis the first batch turn out?


It is going to be a good wine wade. Not nearly as good as your Black Currant but it is definately going to be good.


----------



## rshosted (Dec 24, 2006)

Waldo, Waldo, Waldo... With that description you've already got my houth watering. Maybe it's too early in the day to drink port, but it's never too early to think of it.  

Next time I have a wine to describe you have got the job! Its like poetry. I can almost taste it when I look at the picture!


----------



## masta (Dec 24, 2006)

The calculator shows adjusted SG of 16.35 % ABV


21.25L of 14.4% ABV and 1.75L of 40% ABV


----------



## Waldo (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks Masta....Looks like I need to add more brandy then to reach my goal of 18%. About another 1.76L should get it close?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 24, 2006)

If it tastes so great now do you really want to change it just to reach a # in your head Waldo?


----------



## masta (Dec 24, 2006)

Waldo said:


> Thanks Masta....Looks like I need to add more brandy then to reach my goal of 18%. About another 1.76L should get it close?




Yup throw another bottle in their ponder and it will be kick'in!


----------



## Waldo (Dec 24, 2006)

wade said:


> If it tastes so great now do you really want to change it just to reach a # in your head Waldo?


For it to age properly and develop into what I am looking for the ABV is more than jujst a number in my head wade. It is very good now but potentially much better I am hoping.


----------



## Waldo (Dec 24, 2006)

Waldo said:


> wade said:
> 
> 
> > If it tastes so great now do you really want to change it just to reach a # in your head Waldo?
> ...




Thanks Masta !!!


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 24, 2006)

[/QUOTE] 
For it to age properly and develop into what I am looking for the ABV is more than jujst a number in my head wade. It is very good now but potentially much better I am hoping.[/QUOTE] 


In my opinion Waldo, it doesn't matter............


It doesn't last that long around here


----------



## Wade E (Dec 24, 2006)

So it needs the extra abv to age that much longer, Ok, now I understand. How long do you PLAN on aging?


----------



## Waldo (Dec 25, 2006)

I am going to try and age it at least 3-4 weeks wade


----------



## Wade E (Dec 25, 2006)

ROFLMAO



!


----------



## pkcook (Dec 25, 2006)

Hey Waldo,


Have you tried making port from your Blackberry? I opened up a bottle I've had bottled for about 4 months and was surprized at how little of the blackberry flavor survived. Very heavy brandy flavor, but not much on the blackberry.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 25, 2006)

Hopefully after awhile longer the flavor will come back if the brandy subsides to it.


----------



## paubin (Dec 29, 2006)

In my ports and sherries I start soaking the fruit I am using in the wine in everclear. To much brandy will over-power the taste of fruits so I use flavored everclear. The higher the proof of the foritfying liquor the less you have to use to get to your target abv. The less you use the better the fruit flavors will survive. Plus by flavoring the everclear it will add flavor of the fruit you are making the wine with!


Pete


----------



## Wade E (Dec 29, 2006)

Good tip Pete!


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 29, 2006)

Paul........ I mean Pete







Thats what I did with unflavored Moon shine that was 199.98 proof, Acccording to the people who make it, thats .02 % lower than Ethanol.


I thought about flavoring it, but after I throu out the skins from the blackberries. If I make another (blueberry) thats what I plan on doing. Ferment on the skin, then put the skins in a pint of the moon shine to flavor while waiting for the port to clear.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 29, 2006)

Back in the day, I had a friend that I made at a former job that used
to make moonshine. He was straight fomm Romania and he made Plum
moonshine that would knock your socks off but it was extremely
tasteful. You could actually drink it, not just take a sniff and run
away. Boy I wish I could get a hold of him now to learn that. I had 4
beers and 1 Dixie cup of that and I was on cloud 9.


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 29, 2006)

I just talked to my buddy who got me this stuff, it's 99.8%, not 199.8, sorry.


And they make it flavored as well but you can hardly taste it. I got the peach last year and if you didn't know it was peach, you'd thought it just had a bad taste........ course, if you knew it was peach you knew it tasted bad..........


The plain is good ad can be flavored to ones liking. After the Blackberry port and the little lady of the house finding out where I hide it, I have about 1/2 a gallon left.


----------



## Waldo (Dec 29, 2006)

I have only made one gallon of the Blackberry Port pete and it retained the flavor of the blackberries nicely. I will let you know more about it in maybe a year fom now


----------



## Waldo (Dec 29, 2006)

I racked my Port off the sediment whenI got home this evening. 




I had told Sang this evening that I was going to do this in the morning but I decided to go ahead and get it done since I already had everything ready. I did add another bottle of the Brandy during racking. What you see in the gallon carboy is some ofthe Brandy. And as with all my winemaking steps, at each one I have to have a taste








The Port is clearing nicely and is .......well.........very yummy !!!
I mentioned earler in the post that I had told sang I was going to rack the Port in the morning. It was during a conversation I had with him personally as I was very privelaged and honored that he and his very lovely wife dropped by work this evening and presented me with two bottles of his Reisling Ice Wine he had madeas well as 3 jars of homeade jellies. One was a Riesling, one was a Rasberry &amp; Pepperand the other was a Mixed Berry and Pepper. I will let you know how the jellies were after Breakfast in the morning and will post on the Ice Wine New Years day. I want to use one bottle to bring in the New Year and the other I am going to save to celebrate the Razorbacks whooping Wisconsin....or console myself over the loss whichever the case may be. The Ice Wines are awesomely brilliant and clear which my picture does not exemplify properly. 




THANKS AGAIN SANGWITCH !!!!*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## Waldo (Dec 29, 2006)

paubin said:


> In my ports and sherries I start soaking the fruit I am using in the wine in everclear. To much brandy will over-power the taste of fruits so I use flavored everclear. The higher the proof of the foritfying liquor the less you have to use to get to your target abv. The less you use the better the fruit flavors will survive. Plus by flavoring the everclear it will add flavor of the fruit you are making the wine with!
> 
> 
> Pete




Great tip pete...I will definately give that a try on my next batch


----------



## sangwitch (Dec 29, 2006)

My pleasure Waldo! I'm sorry it took so long for me to make it down there, but itwas wonderful to finally meet you in person. I look forward to getting together again soonand sharing a glass (or two).


I guess since you racked the port tonight I can sleep in tomorrow.


----------



## Waldo (Jan 16, 2007)

Looking forward to it sang....I unbottled and filtered the cork out of my Port Sunday morning and did not have time to rebottle all of it but I did re-bottle these two to give to my Daughter for her Birthday yesterday. 



*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## bmorosco (Jan 16, 2007)

Waldo...That is another masterpiece completed!! Great Job....


----------



## Wade E (Jan 16, 2007)

Looking good there buddy!


----------



## grapeman (Jan 16, 2007)

Looks great Waldo. I came across something interesting the other day. In Britain it is illegal for any wine to be called Port unless it came from Portugal. You have to call it "Port Type" Wine. Good thing you are from Arakansass (



)Waldo or you would be in trouble with the Authorities. 


By the way I'm looking forward to your tutorial.


----------



## sangwitch (Jan 16, 2007)

That looks scrumptious. Nice label. And a happy birthday to your daughter!


----------



## ScubaDon (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey Waldo,


Sure wish you lived closer to my Mom and Dad. The live about the same distance NE of Little Rock (in Beebe) as you liveSWof Little Rock. I love port wine and would live to try your when it is ready. I have a port kit on my wish list and will make one someday.
Don


----------



## Waldo (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks all and Scuba if you pm me your address there may be a bottle of perfume samples show up one day soon


----------



## sangwitch (Jan 16, 2007)

ScubaDon - I went to a wedding in Beebe last weekend. Did you grow up there?


Waldo, I may need to swing by the next time I hear a cork pop out your way!


----------



## Waldo (Jan 16, 2007)

Come on down sang...
Things be a hopping 
and them corks be a popping !!!
Got all the neighbors a moaning
And them yeasties be a foaming
Got carboys here, got carboys there
And wine bottles are strewn about everywhere
I shore aint fancy, my china aint fine
But I dang shure got some "Fine Vine Wine"


----------



## masta (Jan 16, 2007)

Man you are somethin!!!


----------



## ScubaDon (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks Waldo, AS soon as I find out what PM means I will do it? twice!


Hey Sang,


NO I have never lived in BeeBe. My parents both grew up in Biscoe if you know where that spot in the road is located. On Hwy 70 near Devals bluff on the white river. Many, Many relatives there. My parents lost their home in Hurricane Katrina (Gulfport Mississippi) and bailed out and move to BeeBe. My Mom's sister lives next door. There are several family members and close friends that have lived in BeeBe all their life. I bet we know some of the same folks and (you know it is a small world) could be related!


Got to figure out how to "PM" Waldo because I would love to taste his port. I just finished reading Waldo's recipe to my wife and told her "I got to learn how to do this".
Don


----------



## sangwitch (Jan 16, 2007)

Waldo - you crack me up.


ScubaDon - PM means private message. Click on Waldo's name and then you'll see a button that allows you to pm him


----------



## ScubaDon (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks,
Waldo was smart enough to PM me first and then all I had to do was reply. I really didn't know you could do this on this website. This is one wonderful website. It has everything!


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 16, 2007)

ScubaDon said:


> Thanks,
> I really didn't know you could do this on this website. This is one wonderful website. It has everything!




Including the most freindliest group of wine makers on the net........


And lets not forget our supplier and host........ George.


----------



## ScubaDon (Jan 16, 2007)

My wife is going to have to geta second job. They can make her checks out to George


----------



## Waldo (Jan 17, 2007)

I do believe you are "hooked" Scuba


----------



## bmorosco (Jan 17, 2007)

Yep I would have to agree Waldo....Sure sounds like he is Hooked!!! *Addicting isn't it!!??



*


----------



## Waldo (Jan 17, 2007)

Yes it is bmorosco...


----------



## Waldo (Apr 23, 2007)

Bottled my second batch of "Waldo's Port" this evening. That ole heat gun sure works great on them shrinks too.








The Label I designed for this batch








I went a step further and made a label with the recipe to put on the bottles. What do you think?








I am hoping to keep one case hid for at least a year or longer. It is quite good right now but I hope to find out how much better it will get with some age.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice touch Waldo, they look great and Scrumpdillyumptious! I need a good special occasion to try the one you sent. We do have our anniversary coming up July 1......... should be aged good by then?


----------



## Wade E (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks great Waldo, You got 18.9% wiyhout any everclear or Brandy huh. Impressive!


----------



## Harry (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks great and i bet it taste good too,like the recipe label on the back


----------



## Waldo (Apr 24, 2007)

appleman said:


> Nice touch Waldo, they look great and Scrumpdillyumptious! I need a good special occasion to try the one you sent. We do have our anniversary coming up July 1......... should be aged good by then?




Sounds like the right plan to me appleman...just hope it doesn't ruin your anniversary


----------



## Waldo (Apr 24, 2007)

wade said:


> Looks great Waldo, You got 18.9% wiyhout any everclear or Brandy huh. Impressive!




Not hardly wade, it was fortified with Brandy.


----------



## docbee (Apr 24, 2007)

Looks great Waldo!!


Is there a certain temp that port should be seved at?? Never have tried it and with all the excitement over the port kits and scratch ports talked here I thoughtI would give it a try.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 24, 2007)

I prefer mine at room temp docbee. That is based on the assumption that the room temp is going to be between 60-70 degrees


----------



## sangwitch (Apr 24, 2007)

looking good there pardnar!


----------



## jobe05 (Apr 24, 2007)

Waldo, your labels are great, and I love the idea of the recipe on the back label.


I too still have your bottle aging and waiting for the right moment. I need to take it to work with me, were the "right moment" seems to come about every half hour............


----------



## Wade E (Apr 24, 2007)

I think he wrote the directions on the bottles because of when he lost his book. He figures he cant lose 30 bottles!


----------



## OldWino1 (Apr 29, 2007)

new i should have foritfied my port we I bet it will still drink ok.


----------



## MedPretzel (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi everyone, 


I needed to let everyone know that I just drank aglass of Waldo's Port (Take I) last night.


I thought it was great, very smooth, nice sweetness. 


It's been aging since 2005, and it was definitely worth it. It's a well-crafted port, and it was a delicacy to drink it.  It goes to show that patience DOES make a difference!


Thank you again, my friend, for a wonderful port!


Martina


----------



## Waldo (Sep 18, 2007)

MARTINA !!!!


----------



## MedPretzel (Sep 18, 2007)

Waldo!


hahaha


----------



## grapeman (Sep 18, 2007)

I too have recently had a port I have been saving. I was going to share it with the wife on our anniversary, but when she got sick we couldn't drink it. I waited a few more months and finally sucumbed to it's siren calls. It was great, and packed a pretty good whallop. One of these days Waldo will find the man with the brown shorts at his doorstep!


Great to see you here Martina. Don't be such a stranger- I see you over at THE OTHER site a lot!


----------



## MedPretzel (Sep 21, 2007)

Not over there that often either, but a little more. 


I've been very busy with .... a lot of things.... again... and now the waiting game has begun again. I've never meant to be a stranger to the forum, but it's just that the "online" winemaking has taken a lesser role. Real winemaking, however, is still in full swing!!!


At least this year, I _think_ I have a "plan b".... which I'm very upbeat about, but I won't disclose anything until I know for sure.


Anyhow, I really wanted to just say that I loved Waldo's Port (Take I), and it was excellent. Aging for 2 years was a good thing, and I hope that Take II will be even more of a success for him!





Martina


----------



## Waldo (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks Martina. Glad you enjoyed it. I am looking forward to getting that Chocolate/Rasberry going


----------



## jobe05 (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm still aging Waldo's bottle of Port that he sent to me..............

It's so hard to open a bottle that's so pretty....... and to find a moment that could possibly be so special to deserve such a wine.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 23, 2007)

Damn jobe..you aint trying to suck up and getme to send ya another bottle are ya buddy


----------



## jobe05 (Sep 23, 2007)

Noooo......... Not me........... Not from the same Batch.......







*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Waldo (Sep 24, 2007)

Bwahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Waldo (Nov 18, 2007)

Well, This now "Award Winning Port" I had likeso much I had started another batch some time back and I stabilized, de-gassed this morningand added some Hungarian ( Not Bulgarian) oak to it and will let it bulk age until probably late next Spring. 
A picture of the de-gasssing






Picture of the oak added









*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 18, 2007)

Looks good Waldo. Bulk aging isn't something that I normally do, but it is safer to do it with those really good wines............. keeps them safe against those moments you want a taste........

Whats in the carboys in the background? they look like they are ready for bottling.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 18, 2007)

Looking good Waldo.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 18, 2007)

jobe05 said:


> Looks good Waldo. Bulk aging isn't something that I normally do, but it is safer to do it with those really good wines............. keeps them safe against those moments you want a taste........
> 
> Whats in the carboys in the background? they look like they are ready for bottling.




Thanks jobe....The backgrounds are Muscadine and a Shiraz/Muscat blend. They will probably be bottled before Christmas.


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 18, 2007)

What does Muscat taste like? I know what Shiraz is and don't like it, but never had Muscat.

Is it just another dry white wine, or does it have a unique flavor?


----------



## Waldo (Nov 18, 2007)

It has a very unique, spicy, white wine jobe. Has a hint of tropical fruits that I like and I did a 90% Shiraz and 10% Muscat blend on this one ajnd am hoping that it will be a great one. So far.so good


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 18, 2007)

I don't care for Shiraz but I have heard a lot of people talk about muscat juice. 

Would it make a good wine at 100% muscat, or is it that type of juice that is only good mixed with other juice?

I may have to try it. Based on what I heard, it has a real earthy, flowery tones to it.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 18, 2007)

i have heard of Australian Muscat dessert wine and that was not a blend.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 19, 2007)

Wiedeker wines here in Arkansas makes a Muscat that is very good jobe. I have not tried anyone elses'


----------



## CajunTim (Nov 19, 2007)

Looks very good Waldo! Lot of gassing going on down there.


----------



## Joanie (Nov 19, 2007)

Waldo, when you degassed did you stir first or just use the vacu-vin thing?


----------



## Waldo (Nov 19, 2007)

I stirred it about 4-5 minutes with the fizz-x when I added my Kmeta and Sorbate joan.


----------

